# einstein collar



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I've read reviews and thinking the einstein collar, probably the 800 model - what i haven't found anywhere is how long the collar/ transmitter lasts each charge. We go camping quite a bit and don't have access to electrical plugs to charge the collar, and I keep it on the dog while we hike. I like what I've read about them for training purposes.

Does anyone with an Einstein collar ( even another model) have experience with a collar that is used for longer than just a short training session? How long does it last without plugging it back in?


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Peter Cho had a lot of info on the Einstein a few days ago in another thread. I just sold my Sportdog 1825 and have ordered the Einstein pro 800. Almost everyone at our club is using an Einstein collar at this point. Lance Collins would now use nothing else, it is such an awesome training collar. Build quality is also great.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Right now i have a cheap sportdog model that we bought specifically for camping because the collar and transmitter both take replaceable batteries. Not ideal for training, but awesome for camping because we never have to worry about losing charge as long as we have a few packs of spare batteries. It isn't very consistent, though (nor does the stimulation level seem high enough). I had an old innotek 1000adv-p that lasted me ten years, but has finally kicked the bucket. It would last three days on a full charge, so it was good for short trips. I've read nothing but good things everywhere about the Einstein, except two reviews online that said that battery life sucked. I did do a forum search, but nothing about battery life.That's why I'm trying to find someone that has actually used it for awhile. I really like the transmitter shape and size on the einstein so much more than either dogtra or tritronics.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have the Mini 300. It seem to hold a charge while in daily use for a long time. I was recently using a dogtra,not sure of the model and the Einstein seemed to hold its charge for twice the time length of use as the Dogtra. I was using both collar roughly the same way and time lenght. I was hiking alot and using each collar on a dog. The Mini gets used a little more for the reason that it has the tracking light so if i have a dog out at night it is on with the light flashing. It is the model with the Lithium batteries.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a ET 400TS x 2 since November and have only charged it a minimal amount of times. They say in the manual they need to go completely dead twice. So I drained it like that twice. It took like 2 days over night once with the light on to drain them completely. I use 3-4 weeks before thinking of charging using it on 2 dogs 3-4 times a week training. So to give an exact time frame when the battery will go down on you is a bit of a guesstimate. But overall I am very happy with the longevity so far. Just if you live where you will get a lot of freezing temperatures I'd make sure the unit is brought inside at night if it isn't on the dog. You don't want to freeze any battery as that will kill it, the charge and the life of the battery.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

The models with a lithium polymer batter will last you longer. So, if you turn off your collar and transmitter after training, and you are training for about 20-30 minutes per day, it should last you well over a week. Also this battery type is very quick charge. 

So, the 400TS model is definitely not your choice! It has a nickel metal hydride battery and is lower capcity than the 800TS.


Again, it is dependant on many factors. I am assuming you are not training sub freezing weather. Battery performance will be diminished in these conditions. It also depends on your training style and where you are with your dog in the exercise phase. teaching, proofing, or secured. In teaching, obviously, your would need tons more capacity since it is on alot, teaching the dog to turn the e collar off. In securing stage, you hardly need any stim, so it would last weeks.

Battery capacity is of keen interest to me. 

If you have any questions, please e mail me at 
[email protected]

my website has much of the info you are enquiring. 
http://www.dogtrainerresource.com/einstein-e-collars---us-customers.html


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Any dealers in Europe? Would be interesting to test the collars!


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

[email protected]

Selena I dealt direct with Greg at the above, very easy to deal with and he understands the Europe post thing very well,tip top collar got the 800x2

Tommy


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks! this is the information I was looking for


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Amber Scott said:


> thanks! this is the information I was looking for


Another thing that could help you Amber is when you do buy a collar any model 300, 400, 800, get the x2. So if you are in the bush for an extended period you could only turn on one of the bricks as they do hold their charge quite well sitting as long as they are not in uber freezing temps I've found. So when one brick's battery goes dead you still have the other on standby and they both use the same freq transmitter, easy peasy.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't think about that. I should go look on the website - I wonder if the model that has two receivers on the same collar can be turned on and off individually, as well. We don't really deal with freezing temperature - I live in Georgia, so it doesn't get that cold at home, and we're wimpy outdoors people who mostly go to the mountains in spring/summer/fall 

What is the difference between the 800ET and the 800TS? I looked at the specs and didn't see too much difference for the single dog collar - it's only about $30 price difference between them.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tommy O'Hanlon said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Selena I dealt direct with Greg at the above, very easy to deal with and he understands the Europe post thing very well,tip top collar got the 800x2
> 
> Tommy


Thanks Tommy, was emailing with him today and calling tomorrow about the possibilities.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Amber Scott said:


> What is the difference between the 800ET and the 800TS? I looked at the specs and didn't see too much difference for the single dog collar - it's only about $30 price difference between them.


other than the range difference - 3/4 to 1 mile


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Amber Scott said:


> I didn't think about that. I should go look on the website - I wonder if the model that has two receivers on the same collar can be turned on and off individually, as well. We don't really deal with freezing temperature - I live in Georgia, so it doesn't get that cold at home, and we're wimpy outdoors people who mostly go to the mountains in spring/summer/fall
> 
> What is the difference between the 800ET and the 800TS? I looked at the specs and didn't see too much difference for the single dog collar - it's only about $30 price difference between them.


They have to be turned on individually. So it wouldn't be an issue to just spark up one. Plus when you are training you still have the better contact coverage of the 2 receivers. 

Another difference between those 2 models 800ET and the 800TS. Is the 800TS has a tapping/vibration sensation and the 800A is a tone button, so it is just a tone. Depending on what you like you can use either as a communication tool or a reminder. I personally like the tapping option myself.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

Amber....
Focus on what you need. What is most important to you. If it is battery life, then it has to be the 300TS. You could charge this baby in a cafe having breakfast! If it is power, 800TS. approx, the 800TS has about 20% more power. 800TS has a ton on power but slow charge. *TS series is what you want for obedience or protection sport training. *
Why? programmable boost. This feature is invaluable to high level training.
TS stands for tapping sensation. Really it is vibration button. I have come to like this feature, not as a stim function, but rather conditioning feature when I put on my fursaver, it is the e collar. 

300TS or lady einstein will be sufficient for most dogs. Again, if you are training multiple dogs with variable threshhold, then 800TS is the way, but again, this one has a nickel metal hydride battery. Shorter battery life and longer charge required. If your dog has a very high threshhold, then 800TS would be the choice.

I can go on to describe the pros and cons of each battery type but you can get that from google. 

The other MUST is the thick hair contacts. You are ONLY good as the reliability of stim.........when you want it and level. Remember, if you miss a stim, invariably, it becomes a "small win" for the dog and it takes 10x effort to correct that specific behavior. Even for rotties, I always recommend the thick contacts and for mals and GSD, it is an absolute must!

Also, if you are serious about obedience (and protection IS OBEDIENCE), you should seriously consider the ET800TS pro version or ET300TS double receiver. The double receiver version. Again, reliability of contact is paramount in high level training. 

http://www.dogtrainerresource.com/articles-and-publications.html

Take a look at the articles by Dr. Gabi Hoffmann on why a serious trainer would want a double receiver.

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I got my collar last Saturday (really fast shipping, btw - I ordered it on Amazon on Wednesday). I got the 800TS. I used it this weekend and yesterday, just for ob, and I love it so far. I really, really like the transmitter. It's the most comfortable and easy to use ecollar transmitter I've ever held. the buttons are easy to change. I love how fast the little knob lets you change the stim level. It's going to be really helpful for those emergency situations when you need a high level of stim fast - it goes from regular training level to max in less than a second. 

the collar itself was really long. Seriously, I could probably put it on my friend's 200 lb mastiff and still have six inches of slack. haha. I cut it down with scissors, but the edge kinda looks ugly now. not that it matters, I guess. 

I did find on their accessories website where I could order a car adapter to charge it, which is going to be nice. I wasn't as worried about the battery after that


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Amber Scott said:


> I got my collar last Saturday (really fast shipping, btw - I ordered it on Amazon on Wednesday). I got the 800TS. I used it this weekend and yesterday, just for ob, and I love it so far. I really, really like the transmitter. It's the most comfortable and easy to use ecollar transmitter I've ever held. the buttons are easy to change. I love how fast the little knob lets you change the stim level. It's going to be really helpful for those emergency situations when you need a high level of stim fast - it goes from regular training level to max in less than a second.
> 
> the collar itself was really long. Seriously, I could probably put it on my friend's 200 lb mastiff and still have six inches of slack. haha. I cut it down with scissors, but the edge kinda looks ugly now. not that it matters, I guess.
> 
> I did find on their accessories website where I could order a car adapter to charge it, which is going to be nice. I wasn't as worried about the battery after that


 
You might consider buying a A/c power inverter for your car. They have gotten inexpensive and will run many things including charging your collar.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Got mine tuesday, really like the features and feel, not used it yet. We have the collar with 2 boxes on them, forgot the right modelnumber.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Got mine tuesday, really like the features and feel, not used it yet. We have the collar with 2 boxes on them, forgot the right modelnumber.


Let me know how they work out! Might be interested in getting me a set, am in the market for a new one anyways...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Let me know how they work out! Might be interested in getting me a set, am in the market for a new one anyways...


Will do!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Make sure both receivers are paired correctly. Mine came with only one paired correctly. You can do it yourself by pressing buttons in a sequence basically after turning on in pairing mode.

Laura


----------

